# New poll says Crazy Joe Biden leads President Trump by 11 points in potential 2020 matchup



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)

he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.

New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

"hillary will win by a landslide"


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> "hillary will win by a landslide"



there's a difference. biden has a personality.


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


And an old poll said Hitlery was a shoe in.

Polls are about as worthy of acknowledgement as a fart in a wind storm.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 15, 2017)

You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.


----------



## TheDude (Nov 15, 2017)

Biden says the Texas hero shouldn't have been carrying an AR-15.........Ha ha ha........What a dope


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Please let Joe run in 2020....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 15, 2017)

Because liberals want to set a precedence for legal pedophilia


----------



## SSGT Bags (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


He'll fit right in with today's political/entertainer crowd!
He's a pedophile.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.


You have to be insane in the brain to think like a liberal......


----------



## Votto (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



Screw that, Hillary is still up 20 points on Trump.


----------



## Siete (Nov 15, 2017)

Goldielocks is sporting the lowest approval rating of any RW'r in modern history .. the dogcatcher would beat his sorry ass in a general election.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 15, 2017)

Trump is at 38% in the polls with little hope for improvement and no president has ever won a second term with an approval that low.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Didn't that crazy poll also say Hitlery was going to win in 2016? ROTFLMAO....


----------



## Siete (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump is at 38% in the polls with little hope for improvement and no president has ever won a second term with an approval that low.



and 

The latest figures include 29% who Strongly Approve of the way the president is performing and 45% who Strongly Disapprove. This gives him a Presidential Approval Index rating of -16. (see trends).  

Rasmussen ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AntonToo (Nov 15, 2017)

Moot - the guy is too old to run.

11 points is also very slim considering he has been out of the grind while the heat is on Trump everyday.


----------



## TheDude (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump is at 38% in the polls with little hope for improvement and no president has ever won a second term with an approval that low.



Seems you're cause and effect challenged, and lack a sense of timing and history.  The election is three years away silly sally, and your "polls" promised you Hillary would run away with the last one.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2017)

antontoo said:


> The guy is too old to run.


the guy is too stupid to run, but when 47% of the voters in America are like the Obamaphone lady, there could be a chance for jumpin joker Joe.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 15, 2017)

TheDude said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is at 38% in the polls with little hope for improvement and no president has ever won a second term with an approval that low.
> ...



If you can envision a scenario and circumstances that would 'cause' Trump's approval to get anywhere near or over 50%,

by all means, entertain us with that.


----------



## Siete (Nov 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is too old to run.
> ...




apparently, youre too stupid to know where THE REAGAN PHONE originated.


----------



## AntonToo (Nov 15, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is too old to run.
> ...



Nuh definitely not stupid, was big part of Obama campaigns and cleaned Paul Ryan's clock in the debates.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...



So did Hannibal


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Run, Creepy Uncle Joe, run!


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



Yep, Joe would have won and we'd still be respected in the world.

Sad


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 15, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Moot - the guy is too old to run.
> 
> 11 points is also very slim considering he has been out of the grind while the heat is on Trump everyday.



One of my choices, albeit an obscure one, would be Senator Jack Reed of Rhode Island, but he apparently has no such ambitions.

I also wish my governor, Andrew Cuomo would run.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 15, 2017)

LOL Gee a Politco poll....yawn


----------



## Peach (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



He better be working some small states, they slipped away from Clinton, and 2.9 million was not enough.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


the dude is known as creepy joe.  I highly doubt it.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

antontoo said:


> Moot - the guy is too old to run.
> 
> 11 points is also very slim considering he has been out of the grind while the heat is on Trump everyday.


creepy joe biden.  look it up!  LOL


----------



## TheDude (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



We can start with honest polling.


----------



## AntonToo (Nov 15, 2017)

TheDude said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TheDude said:
> ...



ha! you are out to lunch - all these polls and NOT A SINGLE ONE is honest? FOX news after Trump too?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 15, 2017)

Biden doesn't have the heat on him yet.  Rest assured, the GOP will be doing their intelligence in preparation, unlike Trump, all of his life isn't out there...yet.

If he can bring the Democrats back to the center, that's not a bad thing.  If he runs on another 4 years of Obama? God help us.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

TheDude said:


> Biden says the Texas hero shouldn't have been carrying an AR-15.........Ha ha ha........What a dope


What Hero? - The one who failed to save anyone in the church from being shot?


----------



## Zander (Nov 15, 2017)

Step on up!! GO Slo-Joe GO!! 

Slo-Joe Biden has every right to run. He should JUST DO IT!!  Democrats really need to run a tired, old, white , male, political insider, who's never had a job in the real world, and who, as a bonus !! has a proven record of odd sexual misconduct, and racist statements! 

 You've got to have just a little bit of Pakistani in you to deny that that will PROVE  beyond a doubt that  Democrats are the party of diversity!!  He's a lock!!

 

I know a way that he can easily win!! Cut off his genitals, install a plastic vagina and silicone tits, and wear a dress!!


----------



## whitehall (Nov 15, 2017)

Do lefties really believe that poll? Bring it on.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 15, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Do lefties really believe that poll? Bring it on.



Of course they do...hope is all eternal for a left loon.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

they ran a sweaty old white bitch that kept falling on her face last time, now they have a sweaty old white guy that can't keep his hands off women and kids.  Diversity at its finest.  Good thing the core demolosers want a change. LOL,  my gd I'm laughing my ass off.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.




You said the same thing about The Hag.

Creepy Joe

LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


The polls were right on in 2016.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!

Boeing just lost $77 billion in contracts to Europe Airbus & Trump blessed European Bayer buying Monsanto! Biggest Losses in History! Socialist Europe is kicking the shit out of Trump economy!


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.


Just like you said about the rapists wife. Starting your lying early aren't you?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> 
> Boeing just lost a $77 billion in contract to Europe Airbus & Trump blessed European Bayer buying Monsanto! Biggest Losses in History! Socialist Europe is kicking the shit out of Trump economy!



How about some proof of that job loss.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.
> ...


here is your next Demoloser candidate: can you say cop a feel


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> 
> Boeing just lost a $77 billion in contract to Europe Airbus & Trump blessed European Bayer buying Monsanto! Biggest Losses in History! Socialist Europe is kicking the shit out of Trump economy!


Prove it or stop lying.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

I like this one as well.  Joe looking for some lovin.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 15, 2017)

No way no how....Youtube is now full of videos of the C-Span swearing in photo sessions with Senator's families. It is a 20 minute creep show. The pervert could not keep his hands to himself the entire time. Every single little girl he is caressing, whispering, kissing holding them against his body...putting his hands near their budding breast....it is a sick show.
  These videos will destroy him.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Photo-shopped!


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## william the wie (Nov 15, 2017)

Biden may in fact be the least damaging candidate that the Ds can field in 2020. Moonbeam Cuomo or any of the rest would likely be a bigger disaster. Biden has a couple of truckloads of baggage most of the other Ds need a large hunk of a container ship.


----------



## Zander (Nov 15, 2017)

Crazy Slo-Joe is planning on coming out as a woman the week he announces his 2020 run. 

 He will run as a nun. 

What kinda meat do the Priests eat on Friday?? NUN!!   Vote for Slo-Joe!!


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Job losses and proof?


----------



## MadChemist (Nov 15, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.



 I believe the same thing was said about Hillary.

Admittedly, you could run Charles Manson against Trump and make a race......but he somehow seems to win.

BTW: Where else would you be insane besides your brain ?


----------



## Votto (Nov 15, 2017)

Yea, creepy


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> ...


*Civilian Labor Force*
Sept 2017 161,146,000
Oct 2017 - 160,381,000
Jobs Lost . = - 765,000
US population grew 189,000 last month
*= 954,000 jobs lost*
*
Monsanto CEO Asks Trump To Bless Mega-Merger
*


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

jc456 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...







Photo-Shopped!


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Proves nothing. Cut and paste propaganda.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Nov 15, 2017)

Think of all the women and girls Joe can grope as President.


----------



## jc456 (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


there's a difference?  ooh kay


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



Flip already!  Join Bucs90 and Oreo


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...



Trump can demolish Biden by have Girl Scouts sit in the front row of the debate


----------



## Norman (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



This is what an old poll said:


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 15, 2017)

Run Joe RUN.


----------



## Votto (Nov 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Nonsense.

All creepy Joe has to do is plagiarize all of the Obama speeches to win.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 15, 2017)

This is what you need to know about Joe Biden.  The Atlanta Jewish Times spelled it out...

Atlanta Jewish Times owner says sorry for Obama 'hit' column


"Three, give the go-ahead for US-based Mossad agents to take out a president deemed unfriendly to Israel in order for the current vice-president to take his place, and forcefully dictate that the United States' policy includes its helping the Jewish state obliterate its enemies," Adler wrote in a column that appeared in print by not online."



In other words, if the Mossad took out Obama, Traitor Joe Biden would blame IRAN and start a war with IRAN because Joe Biden is 100% owned by the ISRAEL LOBBY and has precisely no patriotism to the US.

5k Jewish subscribers read Adler's editorial in 2012 and had no problem with it....


It is, essentially, a Zionist confession on JFK and 911 too, two other times the Mossad showed its true colors...


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> ...


*Civilian Labor Force*
Sept 2017 161,146,000
Oct 2017 - 160,381,000
Jobs Lost . = - 765,000
US population grew 189,000 last month
*= 954,000 jobs lost*


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Hillary had it rigged.....that's why he didn't run.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


I hope he runs.....Trump will eat his lunch.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Record - over 7 years of consistent Job Growth & Trump Destroyed it in months.


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> "hillary will win by a landslide"



and she would have.... or do we not want to talk about Russians and comey?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...



How did the Russians make you flip your vote?


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...



in your dreams, boy


----------



## miketx (Nov 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


Still can't prove any Russian stuff can you, but that don't stop your commie ass from parroting it does it?


----------



## jillian (Nov 15, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



*yawn*


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Can you post a link? I do not trust you, you seem a touch fanatical.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Seven years of part time jobs and low paying jobs. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...




The hag was a terrible candidate

end of story


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You Lie! Most were high paying healthcare jobs under Obama. Trump has mostly low paying food service workers.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




You said the same thing about your beloved Hag

how did that turn out


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Another thing you cannot prove?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




don't sugar coat it Jildo

tell me what you really think?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


OMG - It's very telling of your level intelligence that you can't find the US Monthly Civilian Labor Force numbers. - SMH


----------



## Meathead (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's a depiction of the Beast's landslide victory. Not the Blue Wave, I mean Wall:


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 15, 2017)

Vote for Joe, because if Israel had taken out Obama, Joe would've lied, blamed Iran, and started a US war with Iran in exchange for Iscariot Silver and favorable Zionist media coverage...


LOVE IT!!

RUN JOE RUN!!!!!


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


I am not here to do your homework.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Think of all the women and girls Joe can grope as President.



Even Bill might be out done.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lastamender said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I already did my homework proving you a stupid liar.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 15, 2017)

miketx said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.
> ...



When did I say what?


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 15, 2017)

antontoo said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Biden cleaned his own clock.

He didn’t even follow proper debate decorum while Paul Ryan was lightyears ahead substantively.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Biden isn't going to run.

Beside, one decrepit geezer is more than enough.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 15, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Biden doesn't have the heat on him yet.  Rest assured, the GOP will be doing their intelligence in preparation, unlike Trump, all of his life isn't out there...yet.
> 
> If he can bring the Democrats back to the center, that's not a bad thing.  If he runs on another 4 years of Obama? God help us.


Democrats haven’t been in the center since Kennedy.

Mainstream Democrats are extremely radical by their own standards 20 years ago.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


/——-/ Crazy Joe needs to get past Hildabeast first.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


*Consistently bad job growth.*....and now we finally are above 3% growth. Obama usually had none or very little by design.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Link.


----------



## pinqy (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Labor Force = Employed + Unemployed. And Employed is not the same thing as a job. 
Total employment went down 484,000, however, the number of people neither working nor looking for work went down 443,000. 
Since total employment went up 906,000 in September, it's probably just a function of the sample rotation. And the more accurate number of nknfarm payroll jobs went up 261,000.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


OMG - Post a motherfucking link or STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Think of all the women and girls Joe can grope as President.
> ...


Yeah.....that's the ticket!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup




Wow...the guy who forces female secret service agents to watch him while he swims buck naked.........yeah, that will be a fun campaign....Creepy Joe...can't wait to see the replay of all the Creepy footage they have of him...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2017)

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...


It's okay.....he's a Democrat.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## DGS49 (Nov 15, 2017)

Har-de-har, har.

Biden has more baggage than a 747 to Mumbai.

Please, please, PLEASE convince him to run in 2020!


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Har-de-har, har.
> 
> Biden has more baggage than a 747 to Mumbai.
> 
> Please, please, PLEASE convince him to run in 2020!



i'm trying to convince to Joe to run indeed. I just tweeted him this
v


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Biden says the Texas hero shouldn't have been carrying an AR-15.........Ha ha ha........What a dope
> ...



You mean the one that saved ALL of the survivors?

Don't you people ever get tired of being stupid?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> 
> Boeing just lost $77 billion in contracts to Europe Airbus & Trump blessed European Bayer buying Monsanto! Biggest Losses in History! Socialist Europe is kicking the shit out of Trump economy!



I did a Google search.  Your Boeing contract loss is apparently fake news you simply made up!

The Bayer-Monsanto is a merger  that  was started in 2016.  They are not buying Monsanto, you dumb ass! 

Are there any more lies you want to put out there so we can destroy what little credibility you had?


----------



## KissMy (Nov 15, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump economy is losing! The USA lost a Million Jobs last month!
> ...



Yeah right! - Airbus walked away with over $50 Billion of the $75 Billion worth of contracts  awarded today at the Dubai Air Show. Boeing was left fighting over table scraps.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Nov 15, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


I didn't know nutbag was classified as a legitimate personality.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting your lie that they lost contracts they didn't even compete for! 

Airbus receives subsidies from the countries where they are made.  They can underbid Boeing every time.  They also sold their aircraft to low cost or ultra low cost airlines. 

Boeing sold their 737MAX and 787s which are bigger than most of the models Airbus sold. But you probably already knew that and chose to lie about it still!

Now what about the Bayer-Monsanto merger which was Obama's baby?  Got any more lies you want to spread about that deal?


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 15, 2017)

Biden gropes little kids daily and married women in front of his wife and the former POTUS but libs worry about Trumps locker room talk from years ago?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 16, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


 They are trying to use mind tactics games to discourage Pres.Trump's supporters from going out to vote for him. And look for another presidential Republican candidate. that will steal some of Pres.Trump's votes away from him. The Establishment are in panic mode. They know that there's a great growing support for Pres.Trump, that they are trying to put a monkey wrench into his plans. But everybody knows that Joe Biden is a weirdo. They know that he cannot control himself around little girls and women. When he is around them, he acts like a hungry kid alone in a candy factory. He runs straight to them when they are around, touching them all over. They are now trying to make him look as if he a god. Apologizing for not believing Anita Hill story over Clarence Thomas. He knows that Clarence Thomas was appointed to the supreme court justice to helped make laws to help out corporations. Which it has made him immune from any attacks. But I bet that they will not remove the statute of limitation on sexual harassment and assault, and let all victims be able to sue those that has violated them in the past. No, they are just repenting temporary until they get enough support to win the upcoming elections, just to get them into office.Then once they get rid of Pres.Trump, that Joe Biden and everyone else will go back to their own wicked ways, molesting and raping anyone that turns them on.


Joe Biden responded to long-standing criticism surrounding his treatment of Anita Hill


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 16, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



Another poll says that Stalin's love child with a racist monkey is 7 points ahead of Trump.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2017)

Siete said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Apparently , you are too stupid to know that it was the black woman who was thanking Obama for her free phone....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Only poll that mattered was the one that showed President Trump, NOT president Hitlery.  ROTFLMAO on that one.....


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 16, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


 Yea, the free phone and converter boxes that was used to spy on the public. To watched their every day life...I was wondering why they wanted to go completely digital that they had to waste government taxes to give out free converter boxes to the poor. They could of still used the regular frequency with digital. Some states still uses the regular frequency with digital. But obama wanted to watch us undress ourselves in front of the T.V.  Obama had been watching the best reality show ever...

Coupon-eligible converter box - Wikipedia



Just imagine if they could put this device in household appliances..


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 16, 2017)

‘He’s embarrassed me’: North Carolina voters confess they regret support for ‘baffling fool’ Trump

run Joe, run!


----------



## PredFan (Nov 16, 2017)

Please please PLEASE run Crazy Joe Biteme!


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 19, 2017)

I can promise you right now if a Democrat wins Presidency in 2020 you won't catch me in the streets rioting like a loser. That's just embarrassing. I have too much self-respect for that.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 21, 2017)

Barack Obama’s “Happy Birthday Joe” tweet today got more likes than all of Donald Trump’s tweets this weekend combined.

it got 2 million likes!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 21, 2017)

Biden is a surer bet that Hillary!  He's inevitable!! Trumps will have no path to the White House against Biden


----------



## william the wie (Nov 21, 2017)

If Biden runs dueling grope videos would be a very good investment.


----------



## Siete (Nov 21, 2017)

william the wie said:


> If Biden runs dueling grope videos would be a very good investment.




Biden hasnt groped anyone.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 21, 2017)

“The campaign I was witnessing in 2016 was so negative, so dreary, so divisive, so personal. So small.” - Vice President Biden on Crooked Hillary's campaign against President Trump


----------



## protectionist (Mar 29, 2019)

Siete said:


> Biden hasnt groped anyone.


Except for the 2,000 women and the 3,000 children that he has.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 29, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Haven't polls learned to shut up, and find another business to be in ?  They're worthless because generally, only Democrats answer them.  So Biden would lead Trump by 11 points.

Well, seeing as how 80% of the people answering the poll are Democrats, this looks like a big win for Trump.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 29, 2019)

He's the Establishment choice, they want to get all the Democratic voters excited for him by showing a poll that he will win.  These companies poll the same people as last time, the same bias and as long as Trump keeps his promises they will receive the same outcome in 2020.

Really, why would the Democratic voters even be thinking of Biden when he hasn't really been part of the party for 2 years?  Come on now.

He might be a better choice than the socialists, but I don't believe he will take on China at all.  I don't think he has it in him to confront all trade abusers, illegal immigration and avoid novelties boondoggles on the environment and elsewhere.

This is the Age of Trump.  He should get two terms and see what his legacy leaves.  It will bring much of the country more toward capitalism and libertarianism/conservatism.  Force the race of 2024 to be more of parties in the middle than polar opposites.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2019)

Biden’s weak, can’t win national


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 29, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Biden’s weak, can’t win national




Why can't he?

Ultimately it's too early to say.  I just feel the results of this poll cannot be honest, the guy hasn't even declared he is running yet.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden’s weak, can’t win national
> ...


Show me a primary he won national? He’s run before


----------



## william the wie (Mar 30, 2019)

jc456 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He also needed brain surgery in the 88 race plus all of those pics of him groping chicks six to sixty are going to hurt him too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 30, 2019)

Siete said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden runs dueling grope videos would be a very good investment.
> ...


And Hillary Clinton didnt bust up her government phones, or scrub her hard drives...You are one dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Deno (Mar 30, 2019)

Siete said:


> Goldielocks is sporting the lowest approval rating of any RW'r in modern history .. the dogcatcher would beat his sorry ass in a general election.




You must be watching Fake news from cnn and msnbctard…...

Trump is LOVED by the decent hard working people of America.


----------



## Deno (Mar 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup





Tards are so flucked up.....

They demonize White men and then they push a perverted White man for President.....

biden doesn’t have a flucking chance......

If he did by some miracle get the nomination Trump will DESTROY him.....

Trump can grab pussy, biden can’t steal a kiss....


----------



## miketx (Mar 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


Yes, as a molester. Perfect democrat. I'm sure you'll vote for him.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 30, 2019)

miketx said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Biden is the least suicidal choice for the Dems and with ballot box stuffing he could win.


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 30, 2019)

The Democrats don't want him to run.  They are using his creepiness (groping), his age, and skin color against him.  He's not far left enough either.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 30, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Biden’s weak, can’t win national
> ...


Polls are invalid.  Nobody has researched into WHO is answering them.  Generally, it is only Democrats.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 30, 2019)

Biden can't keep his mouth shut.  He rambles on and on, and winds up saying things (gaffes) that are downright bizarre.  Like when he was in a foreign country (I forgot which one) and was standing at the podium, talking to the country's prime minister.

Biden expressed heartfelt condolences over the death of the prime minister's wife.  Only trouble is, she was very much alive at the time.  

Biden makes these kind of ridiculous mistakes regularly.  He's just too goofey to ever be a president.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Mar 30, 2019)

NYcarbineer said:


> You have to be insane in the brain to think that Biden couldn't beat Trump.


No but he can smell hair like a boss!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup



Sounds like the left isn't above a pussygrabber.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 30, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...


Biden has not yet done that on camera just copping feels have so far been photographed.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 30, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...


Gaslighters


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh, no worries. Wait until Biden starts giving speeches and interviews again. And, if he chooses the economics-illiterate Stacey Abrams as his VP nominee, watch his numbers tank even more.


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2019)

Are these same pollsters that said Crooked Hillary was going to win by an EC landslide?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Mar 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup




I'm not getting fooled a second time.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey Joe Biden...believe all women. Isn’t that right?


----------



## The Purge (Apr 25, 2019)

Funny A new Morning Consult/Politico poll conducted April 19-21 among 1,992 registered voters shows Joe "The Worlds Dumbest Politician and Sexual ABUSER" Biden up by 8 points....but may I point out after doing a little reading that....

This poll is of registered voters, not likely voters

The DEMOGRAPHICS are
D-37% R-30% I-33%

A D+7 poll.......And since it supposedly has a ME of 2%, it is a statical dead heat.....waiting for Slow Joe videos and plagerism reported to show up MUCHLY IF he actually becomes the Douchebags favorite!


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 25, 2019)

NYcarbineer said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


That's not gonna happen
with the deep state rigging public opinion polls


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 25, 2019)

miketx said:


> "hillary will win by a landslide"



mike wins the thread. Ha.

I didn't even read the rest of the thread, good thing he posted first. lol.


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

william the wie said:


> Biden has not yet done that on camera just copping feels have so far been photographed.



Did you re-read that before you hit the "POST REPLY" button?

Just curious!


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

Just curious, who were the polls saying would win the 2016 presidential election in April of 2015?


----------



## Pilot1 (Apr 25, 2019)

In other news, President Hillary Clinton today signed a new Man Made Climate Change Tax and Surcharges on any and all products and services that have a fossil fuel component or use electricity generated, or transported by fossil fuels.

The DOW plunged 8,000 points, and several companies have announced drastic layoffs in an attempt to curtail...………..


----------



## jc456 (Apr 25, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Funny A new Morning Consult/Politico poll conducted April 19-21 among 1,992 registered voters shows Joe "The Worlds Dumbest Politician and Sexual ABUSER" Biden up by 8 points....but may I point out after doing a little reading that....
> 
> This poll is of registered voters, not likely voters
> 
> ...


And the hypocrites the left are, would start whining about negative ads.  While running orangemanbad.  Can't make it up.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2019)

Sleepy Joe said that he didn't ask Obama to endorse him.

Can you blame him? Why would anybody want an endorsement from the worst President in US history?

I doubt he will make it through the Moon Bat Primary but if he does Trump will cram that Obama Administration's record of failure up ole Sleep Joe's ass. Since Sleepy Joe was VP he will have a hard time running away from that disastrous record.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 25, 2019)

Flash said:


> Sleepy Joe said that he didn't ask Obama to endorse him.
> 
> Can you blame him? Why would anybody want an endorsement from the worst President in US history?
> 
> I doubt he will make it through the Moon Bat Primary but if he does Trump will cram that Obama Administration's record of failure up ole Sleep Joe's ass. Since Sleepy Joe was VP he will have a hard time running away from that disastrous record.


and creepy joe


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

Flash said:


> Sleepy Joe said that he didn't ask Obama to endorse him.
> 
> Can you blame him? Why would anybody want an endorsement from the worst President in US history?
> 
> I doubt he will make it through the Moon Bat Primary but if he does Trump will cram that Obama Administration's record of failure up ole Sleep Joe's ass. Since Sleepy Joe was VP he will have a hard time running away from that disastrous record.



Yeah, like didn't want the endorsement from failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.

Sleepy Joe will have a tough time running from his own record as well as from Obama's.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Sleepy Joe said that he didn't ask Obama to endorse him.
> ...




Actually Sleepy Joe has almost as much corruption baggage as Crooked Hillary.   

He hid his corruption behind Obama as VP but if he becomes a serious candidate I am sure Trump will expose him pretty good.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Apr 25, 2019)

007 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...



Actually, the polls on the day before the election were very accurate. Many forget that Comey re-opened the Clinton investigation eleven days before the election, and she slipped badly in that final week.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Apr 25, 2019)

There are some who consider themselves intelligent when they say they are anti-establishment. When it comes to politics, more specifically, the Presidency, I dearly would like to ask these people a question.

Despite the fantasies some people have as to how terrible the establishment is, I would ask, what is wrong with the establishment? Let me put it a different way. What do you have against experience?

Would you take your children to someone for medical care who never attended medical school or practiced medicine? Would you hire a plumber who had absolutely no experience in plumbing? Would you ask someone with no experience in automotive care to fix the engine of your car?

Why in the world would you vote for a President who had no experience in government?

Someone experienced in medical care, an experienced plumber, and an experienced auto mechanic are, in the real world, the _establishment_. The establishment is what a person wants in their daily lives, but somehow the establishment is wrong if it pertains to the governing of our nation? _*That makes no sense!*_

The most compelling argument for an experienced executive in the Oval Office is Donald J. Trump. Those who voted for him voted for anti-establishment, voted against experience. Trump is so bad his own supporters can't defend him. They don't even want to talk about him. The Trump administration is so tied up in alleged crimes and litigation, it can't govern. 

Trump is what happens when one votes with anti-establishment principles in mind. For 25 years we have voted for a President with little or no experience to run our country. We have paid the price for that mistake *...*

Over and over again. One was impeached for sexual promiscuity. Another launched an aggressive war that killed 5,000 Americans. Another was an inexperienced black President and that caused irreconcilable racial differences, and he was followed by the idiot we have now. 

That is the record of the anti-establishment or inexperience executive. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


Adolph trump is scared.

Didn’t don say his dad was born in Germany? Pochahontas says what?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2019)

Biden: i told Obama not to endorse me...ya right


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> ...



President Donald J. Trump's father, Frederick Christ Trump was born in New York City.  As you well know.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Trump said he was born in Germany.


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Show us.  Thank you!


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2019)

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I assume you have the internet. Very easy find


----------



## Markle (Apr 25, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I proved you lied.  If you believe that lie, that Fred Trump was born in Germany, then you're a fool.  Besides, what difference would it make?  We have millions of German immigrants and heirs of German immigrants who are citizens of America.

What point are you attempting to make?  That President Trump's father was born in Germany so therefore his father was a Nazi?

Come on, step up and defend your post.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 26, 2019)

Markle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Sleepy Joe said that he didn't ask Obama to endorse him.
> ...


didn't he work for an administration that pushed american jobs overseas and agrees with obammy on most everything?  that would mean no new manufacturing would be possible.  And yet Trump managed to bring them back, who in a right mind would prefer no manufacturing jobs?  vote Demoloser Sleepy, Creepy Joe.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



While your point is valid there are multiple other problems 

The grope videos

the rapid decline in tax base on both coasts is getting worse fast.

The far left candidates he has to run against in the primaries will paint Biden as Trump lite.

Pelosi's dismal legislative agenda and a caucus that wants impeachment.will not help either.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2019)

william the wie said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> The far left candidates he has to run against in the primaries will paint Biden as Trump lite.
> ...



Biden is a Progressive asshole but relative the bat shit Democrat base filth nowadays he is far Right. He will never make it through the extreme Left Moon Bat primaries.

Commie Bernie has the money, name recognition and the enthusiastic (although crazy as hell) hardcore supporters.  They remember how the "moderate" Crooked Hillary bamboozled them out of the Moon Bat Party nomination in 2016 and got beat by Trump.  They ain't gonna allow that to happen again

It will be 2008 all over again when the far Left of the Democrat Party will chose the candidate.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 26, 2019)

I can design a poll and manipulate who I poll to 'PROVE THAT "90% of voters agree that eating fresh dog shit everyday will allow those polled to live forever"!
In a political science university course, I took many years ago, I did just that.
Anyone who believes in 'polls' is a fucking fool!


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 26, 2019)

william the wie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Suddenly Nancy now wants to meet with Trump to "discuss infrastructure".
Any sentient ten year old can figure out that Nancy's back room boys have run the numbers and figured out the potential voters are getting very pissed off at the DEMs for accomplishing fuck all in their 100+ days controlling Congress.
Trump is very aware of what Nancy is up to.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



That's fine but with her caucus in mutiny can she deliver the votes?


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 26, 2019)

william the wie said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


Within six months the radical LIB DEMs will kick Nancy out of the Speakership. They will install a fucking Socialist lunatic. Then they will 100% guarantee a REP 2020 victory.
"Purity" will devour the new  party.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 26, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Funny A new Morning Consult/Politico poll conducted April 19-21 among 1,992 registered voters shows Joe "The Worlds Dumbest Politician and Sexual ABUSER" Biden up by 8 points....but may I point out after doing a little reading that....
> 
> This poll is of registered voters, not likely voters
> 
> ...


WHY are self-soothing over a D+7 poll while you completely ignore the 33% of Independents polled.  Will their votes mean nothing?  You'd better start looking at them.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


wrong. If the old guard gets dumped then we will have a Republican speaker prior to the election.


----------



## The Purge (Apr 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Funny A new Morning Consult/Politico poll conducted April 19-21 among 1,992 registered voters shows Joe "The Worlds Dumbest Politician and Sexual ABUSER" Biden up by 8 points....but may I point out after doing a little reading that....
> ...


Because it is skewed almost ALWAYS in favor of You DeathRATS... your people are the ones who lost the independents last time...or did you conveniently forget?


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 26, 2019)

Donald is back to childish name calling. Trump is the worlds oldest teenager. How can anyone respect a guy who acts like that?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 26, 2019)

The Purge said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


You completely ignored 1/3 of those polled.  Call me silly for pointing that out.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

After Obama, it is extremely easy


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 26, 2019)

william the wie said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


Absolutely. Infrastructure is a big deal. The Repubs have shut improving it down for many years. Trump needs something to show voters . This is it. Pelosi actually wants to accomplish things too.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> [QThis is it. Pelosi actually wants to accomplish things too.



The only thing that filthy ass bitch wants to accomplish is making America a socialist shithole.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 26, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


I'll wait for Huffpo's prediction before throwing in the towel.


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > "hillary will win by a landslide"
> ...


Of a child molester.


----------



## The Purge (Apr 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You're  silly....what was the spread between Reps and Dims?....7 points!


----------



## Markle (Apr 26, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Donald is back to childish name calling. Trump is the worlds oldest teenager. How can anyone respect a guy who acts like that?



Well, if you don't like "Slow Biden", how about "Gropin' Biden"?


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

Pelosi does want bi-partisan bills passed but her caucus is a clown car that she cannot deliver even for infrastructure because the most pressing need in infrastructure is the wall.


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 26, 2019)

Flash said:


> Gornoodle said:
> 
> 
> > [QThis is it. Pelosi actually wants to accomplish things too.
> ...


  Why would she want to do that? That is nuts. I see why you like Trump.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 26, 2019)

Well, that does it.  Don't even bother with the election.  Trump should just resign and admit defeat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> Well, that does it.  Don't even bother with the election.  Trump should just resign and admit defeat.



Once again, Trump has no path to the White House


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 26, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that does it.  Don't even bother with the election.  Trump should just resign and admit defeat.
> ...


Yeah, Trump should resign in disgrace.


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Donald is back to childish name calling. Trump is the worlds oldest teenager. How can anyone respect a guy who acts like that?


Lol! From the libtard tds nutters calling tRumpf, Drumpf, orange menace, lmao!


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...




With a response like that I can understand why you are a confused Moon Bat. 

Everything the stupid does bitch is directed towards making this country a socialist shithole.

She is part of the filthy Left Wing ruling elite and she needs to be promising the welfare queens their free stuff in order to stay in power.  Free stuff that is delivered by a socialist leaning welfare state government.  Always a disaster.

The agenda of the Democrat Party is despicable in every way imaginable.  Pelosi represents the worse of America.   Liberals in general and Democrats specifically are the scum of America.

By the way, Moon Bat.  To further expose your confusion I didn't vote for Trump so go bark up another tree.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

Having a Speaker who at least appears to be in the early stages of dementia is really hurting the Ds.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Apr 26, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> There are some who consider themselves intelligent when they say they are anti-establishment. When it comes to politics, more specifically, the Presidency, I dearly would like to ask these people a question.
> 
> Despite the fantasies some people have as to how terrible the establishment is, I would ask, what is wrong with the establishment? Let me put it a different way. What do you have against experience?
> 
> ...



I wrote earlier, "Speaking of Sanders, it can be argued that progressive is responsible for Trump. In 2016, Sanders, an Independent from Vermont, ran against Hillary Clinton for the Democratic nomination. Sanders promised a lot of free stuff, free medical care, free college tuition. guaranteed income for all, and so on. As a consequence, he attracted a lot of young, naive voters facing life's uncertainties.

"As we all know the *Democratic *National Convention chose a Democrat, Clinton. Sanders cried foul, accusing the DNC of preferential treatment toward Clinton. His young, wide-eyed followers believed him, and many of them expressed their anger by either refusing to vote or, incredible as it may seem, voted for Sanders' direct political opposite, Donald J. Trump. 

"Clinton lost the election by less than 80,000 votes in three states, Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. It is logical to assume Trump became our President because of a progressive named Sanders. Sanders won the Wisconsin and Michigan primaries in 2016, and received nearly 732,000 votes in Pennsylvania."

Are progressives going to elect Trump again? Two leading progressives running for President are trying as they attack the leading Democratic contender, Joe Biden, providing ammunition for Trump's machine. 

Bernie Sanders, the self-described Independent socialist wrote: “It’s a big day in the Democratic primary and we’re hoping to end it strong. Not with a fundraiser in the home of a corporate lobbyist, but with an overwhelming number of individual donations.” Envy? With $6.3 million Biden topped the one day total for all Democratic candidates on just his first day.

“Joe Biden was on the side of credit card companies,” Elizabeth Warren said Thursday at an event in Iowa. 

Her disagreement with Biden over bankruptcy legislation “is a matter of public record,” she said.

Can't these two progressives win on their own merits? Do they have to attack a fellow Democrat? Do they have to provide arguments to Trump when he is attacking Biden?

Put a different way, if one is a Democrat, or an Independent running as a Democrat, how stupid can you get?


----------



## william the wie (Apr 26, 2019)

I would say very stupid indeed.


----------



## Gornoodle (Apr 26, 2019)

BS Filter said:


> Well, that does it.  Don't even bother with the election.  Trump should just resign and admit defeat.


 He should to escape jail.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Donald is back to childish name calling. Trump is the worlds oldest teenager. How can anyone respect a guy who acts like that?


It’s who he is. You weren’t expecting that? I was just waiting


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Gornoodle said:
> ...


That’s a really great question! Why don’t you answer it for us?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2019)

Gornoodle said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Then why hasn’t the demolosers been creating ideas on funding it?


----------



## jc456 (Apr 27, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Funny A new Morning Consult/Politico poll conducted April 19-21 among 1,992 registered voters shows Joe "The Worlds Dumbest Politician and Sexual ABUSER" Biden up by 8 points....but may I point out after doing a little reading that....
> ...


Polls are useless!


----------



## denmark (Apr 27, 2019)

In 2016, it was “anyone but Hillary”” among Republican voters.
In 2020, it will be “anyone but Donald”.
CHANGE is often perceived as “MAGA”!


----------



## The Purge (Apr 27, 2019)

At this time in the 2008 election the Hildebeasts was beating badly the Surrender Monkey

RealClearPolitics - Articles - Why Hillary, Not Obama, is the Democrat to ...
Feb 11, 2008 · Obama's Negatives Will Rise; Hillary's Are Already Factored In. Sen. Obama ... Today, commentators are touting a Time poll that shows Sen


----------



## william the wie (Apr 27, 2019)

Pelosi is doing nothing because the wall is infrastructure.


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> he should've run in 2016, he should run in 2020.
> 
> New poll says Biden leads Trump by 11 points in possible 2020 matchup


lol. This thread is now two years old. How quaint.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 1, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




You are soooooo right!


1. The Obama administration had joined the new Arab-based International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA), and agreed to provide millions to support international green energy jobs. “In its fiscal 2012 budget request fo*r international programs, *the administration has asked for $5.2 million for IRENA.”U.S. Taxpayers on the Hook As Obama Joins a New International Renewable Energy Agency | CNS News How many jobs in the United States will this endeavor provide?

2. Obama regulatory and tax policies sent jobs overseas.

3. “President Barack Obama will present his “jobs plan” on Wednesday at a company *which is shipping jobs overseas*…. WestStar is a high-end, specialty manufacturer that just opened a new facility in San Jose, Costa Rica — creating many new jobs there, but not in the United States.”http://test.dailycaller.com/2011/09/...to-costa-rica/




4. “This isn’t the first time Obama has chosen to speak at a North Carolina company *outsourcing jobs* *overseas.* In mid-June, Obama spoke at Cree LED Light Company to discuss his job creation and economic policies. Cree has been shipping jobs to China.” Ibid.

a. Cree was also a recipient of Obama stimulus funds, a portion of which was also used to *send jobs overseas.* 
Limbaugh, “The Great Destroyer,” p.27.

5. “The Department of Energy estimated that 82,000 jobs have been created and has acknowledged that as much as 80 percent of some green programs, including $2.3 billion of manufacturing tax credits, *went to foreign firms that employed workers primarily in countries includingChina, South Korea and Spain, rather than in the United States.” *'Green' jobs no longer golden in stimulus - Washington Times




6. WASHINGTON -- Xerox, whose CEO, Ursula Burns, is advising President Obama on exports, last week told its product engineering employees that it is in outsourcing talks with *India-based IT services firm* HCL Technologies. Xerox CEO, an Obama appointee, may send jobs to Indian firm - Computerworld

7. (CNSNews.com) – U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood said today that he told his daughter to *buy a Japanese car*--a Toyota Sienna--and that she did so. U.S. Transportation Secretary: I Told My Daughter to Buy Japanese Car | CNS News




8. “U.S. funds, Arizona effort *help Mexico trucks* pollute less
Using EPA grant money, the state offered to refit the trucks with the new exhaust systems, replacing factory-installed mufflers with converters similar to what is required for U.S. trucks. The process takes two or three hours to complete at a cost per truck of about $1,600…. The entire cost - parts and labor - is paid by the EPA grant through ADEQ.” U.S. funds, Arizona effort help Mexico trucks pollute less


9. “…Obama administration is now taking your American tax dollars and using them to *fund the BBC World Service — Britain’s state-financed radio network.” *The PJ Tatler » Your tax dollars now funding the BBC in addition to NPR

10. The Obama administration gave the defense industry the go-ahead on plans to build classic American fighter jets in India..... the Indian government to build the F-16 Fighting Falcon and the F/A-18 Super Hornet for the Indian Air Force in India, according to the Washington Post.... The deal with Lockheed could create 1,000 new jobs for India.
Read more: On Obama’s Nod, Major Defense Contractors Plan To Build Jets In India


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...




Obama was a disaster for this country.  Sleepy Creepy Joe has a lot of that Obama baggage around his neck.  Trump will make sure America knows it.  There is a schlonging acoming if he is the Moon Bat candidate.

There are no good Moon Bat candidates.  They are all assholes, scumbags and dumbshits.


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2019)

Flash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


the broadcast channels and print biased news are already setting the  narrative with creepy joe.  Poll this and poll that,  out in the lead.  White man privilege all over the news followed by but White privilege Joe's out in the lead!! can't make up these fk'e loony toons.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 1, 2019)

Flash said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...






The Democrats know that if Bernie the Marxist, or the other insane radical haters run against Trump the party will be slaughtered.



*"Biden Emerges As Last Stand Against Far Left*


Vice President Biden’s announcement of his candidacy for president must be seen as the last stand of forces trying to prevent the Democratic party from descending in a power dive into a mighty bonfire of the far Left.

....if Joe Biden isn’t the nominee, the Democrats are almost certainly going to go into the deep end and not be seen again for at least two years. Parties often rebuild themselves well after such total-immersion experiences, as the Republicans did after 1964, and the Democrats did after 1972. The sensible Democrats should not imagine that Mr. Biden is any world-beater, or that he is likely to win."
Biden Emerges As Last Stand Against Far Left


----------



## jc456 (May 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


creepy white guy with privilege, while bitching about creepy white people privilege all day everyday.  no sense of morality whatsoever.


----------



## william the wie (May 1, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I don't see the Ds tagging themselves as the pervert party of Biden as being an improvement over tagging themselves as the right wing of the CPUSA. Biden's history of brain damage will probably not be not too useful. Likewise his history as a union buster. Would you please clarify your position PC?


----------

